# Bay Flat Lodge - "A Look Ahead"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 21, 2016*

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The end of August and the beginning of September mark a time in the year that brings wonderful opportunities for those who pursue redfish with artificial lures. Autumn begins with the September equinox, this year on September 22nd, and runs through the December solstice, but the redfish action has already gained momentum over the course of the last half of August. These fish have provided anglers with some of the most exciting angling action theyâ€™ve experienced all year long, with plastic tails having been some of the top producers. However, the upper water column is where true excitement can be found, where surface baits equal in size to the Super Spook Junior seem to currently be more effective over that of the larger top water lures. Anglers are finding these reds to be holding over grass patches in the sand in one to three feet of water in San Antonio Bay and Espiritu Santo Bay. With prize trout action remaining as sporadic as it has been all summer, and by the time this article goes to print, some of the most awesome fishing for redfish will have probably already begun. With each passing day anglers should begin witnessing calmer winds, with some of those even being out of the north. These light winds will flatten both the surf and the bays, and fast action will be imminent during the low light conditions associated with the first two hours of daylight.

The fishing forecast for September looks favorable provided we donâ€™t encounter any major tropical weather. Locating both trout and reds for the coming month will continue to include locating active mullet. Some anglers have recently run across redfish feeding in knee-deep water along leeward shorelines of Espiritu Santo and San Antonio Bay. Within those schools of reds have been some nice trout in the three to five pound class, but the taking of these trout has, for the most part, been intermittent. The summertime heat has placed anglers in a pattern where they have gotten familiar with fishing deep during low tides and an outgoing current, and fishing tight to the grass during periods of higher tides with an incoming current. With that said, there has been a number of recent reports of areas in West Matagorda Bay continuing to produce nice fish â€" along the Cedars, the Ranch House shoreline, at Cottons, and at Greens. And such recent reports indicate grass beds having been the most productive for the redfish while the deeper sand bars located between waist and shoulder depths have been holding most of the trout.

When it comes to world class shooting for duck and geese, itâ€™s hard to beat the Texas Gulf Coast, especially the Seadrift and Port Oâ€™Connor areas for Pintail, Widgeon, Redheads, and a wide variety of other duck species. Let Team Bay Flats show you the hunt of a lifetime with an action-packed day of waterfowl hunting, fishing, or even both. Our â€œBlast & Castâ€ packages include morning wing-shooting for ducks and a relaxing afternoon on the water bay fishing for trout, redfish, and flounder (or, returning to the blind to finish-out your duck limit with an afternoon of hunting). Either way, your afternoon is totally booked. Until next time, be courteous while on the water, and remind yourself to always approach wade fishermen while idling slowly, or pass them with good distance

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
Saturday turned out to be a decent day of some solid trout catching (plus a redfish) for these two guys.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 80 % Precip. / 0.43 in *
Thunderstorms likely, especially this morning. High near 85F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Sunday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Scattered thunderstorms developing late. Low 79F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable cloudiness. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low near 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low around 80F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow will continue today and tonight. Scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible today as upper level disturbance approaches the area. High pressure will build into the region by mid-week, resulting in drier conditions. Moderate southeast flow will prevail through much of the week. Rain chances increase late in the week as a second upper level weather disturbance approaches the region. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.0 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Be sure to view in HD. Let us know if you like the video. Please feel free to drop us an email to [email protected]


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Trout, Reds, Flounder, Ducks & Bucks*

As we wind up the month of August the BFL team is busy gearing up for September and October hunting offerings. Here is a sneak peek of our deer operation just outside the town of Seadrift, Texas.

*Weekend Fishing Report*

Team BFL found scores of trout in the mid-20 inch class along deep drop off regions while working sand shorelines. As of late the wind has tossed its ugly head into the equation on occasion if you will. Finding protected banks with deep-water access has paid huge dividends for anglers both boat fishing and wade fishing.

*Thank You*

This past week and weekend found our marina, guides, and staff smiling as we welcomed many new faces along with a lot of returning ones. We actually had folks from all over the United States with several different parties enjoying the food, marina, fishing, guides, accommodations, and staff. We also enjoyed having the small family groups with the kiddos and wife. There is nothing more satisfying watching a kid land his or hers first fish. The smiles are priceless!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Teal Ponds and Big Duck*






Check out this beautiful duck hunting property.

Whether itâ€™s Widgeon, Teal, Canvasback, Pintail or Redheads that youâ€™re after, the coastal plains of Texas provide you with ample opportunity at bagging a wide variety of species at any one time. You might experience as many as ten different kinds of ducks in your sights on any one given day, with even more species on a different day. Itâ€™s this level of variety that makes the state of Texas a very unique venue for avid local, national, and even international waterfowl hunters each and every year. Let Bay Flat Lodge host your next duck hunting adventure.


----------

